# When OSP is only safe ice...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That's how that's done! Learn something on these forums daily


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)




----------

